# Missing man page



## cesjr (May 5, 2016)

I install the following package by ports tree, but in the final step of compressing man pages, it always reports pkg-static: Unable to access file ......... No such file or directory.

Here is some example

```
Installing /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/bin/HEAD
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for p5-libwww-6.15
===>  Checking if p5-libwww already installed
===>   Registering installation for p5-libwww-6.15 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/GET.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/HEAD.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/POST.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/lwp-download.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/lwp-dump.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/lwp-mirror.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/lwp-request.1.gz: No such file or directory
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 74
```

Here is the package which I install, all of them are fail .

```
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt
/usr/ports/net/p5-Net-Server
cd /usr/ports/mail/p5-MIME-Tools/
```
All missing man pages ...
How to fix this? Thanks


----------



## talsamon (May 5, 2016)

If I do e.g
`find /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/*  -iname lwp-dump.1.gz`
I get   

```
/usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man1/lwp-dump.1.gz
```

What says `perl5 -v`?
and in the port
`make -V PLIST_SUB`?
Do you have a `DEFAULT_VERSION` for `perl` in  /etc/make.conf?


----------



## wblock@ (May 5, 2016)

Please show the contents of /etc/make.conf.


----------



## cesjr (May 6, 2016)

talsamon said:


> If I do e.g
> `find /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/*  -iname lwp-dump.1.gz`
> I get
> 
> ...



I do :
`find /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/* -iname lwp-dump.1.gz`
I Get :

```
/usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/lwp-dump.1.gz
```

I am confused why it is not in :

```
/usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/[CMD]share[/CMD]/man/man1/lwp-dump.1.gz
```


```
#ll /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/lwp-dump.1.gz
ls: /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/lwp-dump.1.gz: No such file or directory
```



```
#perl5 -v
This is perl 5, version 20, subversion 3 (v5.20.3) built for amd64-freebsd-thread-multi
Copyright 1987-2015, Larry Wall.......
.....................................................
```


```
#make -V PLIST_SUB
OSREL=9.1 PREFIX=%D LOCALBASE=/usr/local  RESETPREFIX=/usr/local PORTDOCS="" PORTEXAMPLES="" LIB32DIR=lib PERL_VERSION=5.20.2  PERL_VER=5.20  PERL5_MAN1=share/man/man1  PERL5_MAN3=lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3  SITE_PERL=lib/perl5/site_perl  SITE_ARCH=lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20 DOCSDIR="share/doc/libwww"  EXAMPLESDIR="share/examples/libwww"  DATADIR="share/libwww"  WWWDIR="www/libwww"  ETCDIR="etc/libwww"
```


```
#pkg_info | grep p5-libwww[/CMD]
p5-libwww-6.05      Perl5 library for WWW access
```
It is so strange ,because the amavisd-new can't load this module. so I have to reinstall .

```
#/usr/local/sbin/amavisd -d 5
ERROR: MISSING REQUIRED BASIC MODULES:
  MIME::Words
  MIME::Head
  MIME::Body
  MIME::Entity
  MIME:: parser
  MIME:: Decoder
  MIME:: Decoder::Base64
  MIME:: Decoder::Binary
  MIME:: Decoder::QuotedPrint
  MIME:: Decoder::NBit
  MIME:: Decoder::UU
  MIME:: Decoder::Gzip64
  Net::Server
  Net::Server:: preFork
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/sbin/amavisd line 246.
```
All the mime module are related to  p5-MIME-Tools

If I reinstall amavisd-new , It reports:

```
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/binhex.pl.1.gz: No such file or directory
```
I have a default perl version 5.14.2


----------



## cesjr (May 6, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Please show the contents of /etc/make.conf.




```
#cat /etc/make.conf
CPUTYPE?=core2
CFLAGS= -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -mno-red-zone -pipe

INSTALL=install -C

# for make install

MASTER_SITE_BACKUP?= \
ftp://ftp.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
ftp://ftp2.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
ftp://ftp3.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
ftp://ftp4.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
ftp://ftp5.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
ftp://ftp7.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
ftp://ftp8.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
ftp://ftp9.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/

MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?= ${MASTER_SITE_BACKUP}

WITHOUT_X11=yes
WITHOUT_IPV6=yes
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=4

# for cvsup make update
SUP_UPDATE= yes
SUP=        /usr/bin/csup
SUPFLAGS=   -4 -L 2 -z
SUPHOST=    cvsup1.tw.freebsd.org
SUPFILE=     /usr/local/etc/cvsup/standard-supfile
#SUPFILE=     /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile
PORTSSUPFILE=   /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
# added by use.perl 2013-05-04 13:56:16
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```


----------



## talsamon (May 6, 2016)

Mpve /etc/make.conf to /etc/mak.conf.bak and try it again.

Remove or comment this out

```
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```
your `perl` version is 5.20.2


----------



## wblock@ (May 6, 2016)

Much of that should be removed.  *Don't set CFLAGS*.  All of the cvsup stuff can be removed, it is long obsolete.


----------



## cesjr (May 6, 2016)

talsamon said:


> Mpve /etc/make.conf to /etc/mak.conf.bak and try it again.
> 
> Remove or comment this out
> 
> ...



I remove the PERL_VERSION=5.14.2 in /etc/make.conf and all of the cvsup stuff.
But it is stuck in checking dependency:
`#make install clean`

```
===>   p5-MIME-Tools-5.507,2 depends on package: p5-Convert-BinHex>=0 - not found
===>  Installing for p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125
===>   p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.20.2 - found
===>  Checking if p5-Convert-BinHex already installed
actual-package-depends: dependency on /usr/local/bin/perl5.20.2 not registered (normal if it belongs to base)
===>   Registering installation for p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/binhex.pl.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/debinhex.pl.1.gz: No such file or directory
```

`#make install clean`

```
===>  Installing for p5-Net-Server-2.008_1
===>   p5-Net-Server-2.008_1 depends on package: p5-IO-Multiplex>=1.01 - found
===>   p5-Net-Server-2.008_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.20.2 - found
===>  Checking if p5-Net-Server already installed
actual-package-depends: dependency on /usr/local/bin/perl5.20.2 not registered (normal if it belongs to base)
===>   Registering installation for p5-Net-Server-2.008_1
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/p5-Net-Server/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/net-server.1.gz: No such file or directory
```


----------



## talsamon (May 6, 2016)

Have you tried without /etc/make.conf. How I write above (move it to a .bak file).
(If                  `MASTER_SITE_BACKUP` and `MASTER_SITES_OVERRIDE` makes sense I don't know. For the rest in this file: remove all except `WITHOUT_X11=yes` and `WITHOUT_IPV6=yes`).
Second possibility is that something was going wrong last update of `perl`.


```
cat /usr/ports/Mk/Uses/perl5.mk
SITE_PERL_REL?=   lib/perl5/site_perl
.......
.if defined(THIS_IS_OLD_PERL)
SITE_MAN1_REL?=   share/man/man1
.else
SITE_MAN1_REL?=   ${SITE_PERL_REL}/man/man1
.endif
....
PLIST_SUB+=   PERL5_MAN1=${SITE_MAN1_REL}
```


----------



## talsamon (May 6, 2016)

> depends on package: p5-Convert-BinHex>=0 - not found


Maybe converters/p5-Convert-BinHex was not cleaned.


----------



## cesjr (May 6, 2016)

I tried to install without /etc/make.conf, but is still fail.

```
#cd /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex
#make clean
===>  Cleaning for p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125
#make install clean

===>  License ART10 GPLv1 accepted by the user
===>   p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125 for building
===>  Extracting for p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for Convert-BinHex-1.125.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125
===>   p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.20.2 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Generating a Unix-style Makefile
Writing Makefile for Convert::BinHex
Writing MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json
===>  Building for p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125
cp bin/binhex.pl blib/script/binhex.pl
cp bin/debinhex.pl blib/script/debinhex.pl
/usr/local/bin/perl5.20.2 -MExtUtils::MY -e 'MY->fixin(shift)' -- blib/script/binhex.pl
/usr/local/bin/perl5.20.2 -MExtUtils::MY -e 'MY->fixin(shift)' -- blib/script/debinhex.pl
cp lib/Convert/BinHex.pm blib/lib/Convert/BinHex.pm
Manifying blib/man1/binhex.pl.1
Manifying blib/man1/debinhex.pl.1
Manifying blib/man3/Convert::BinHex.3
===>  Staging for p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125
===>   p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.20.2 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
Installing /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Convert/BinHex.pm
Installing /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man1/binhex.pl.1
Installing /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man1/debinhex.pl.1
Installing /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/Convert::BinHex.3
Installing /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/bin/binhex.pl
Installing /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/bin/debinhex.pl
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125
===>  Checking if p5-Convert-BinHex already installed
actual-package-depends: dependency on /usr/local/bin/perl5.20.2 not registered (normal if it belongs to base)
===>   Registering installation for p5-Convert-BinHex-1.125
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/binhex.pl.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex/work/stage/usr/local/share/man/man1/debinhex.pl.1.gz: No such file or directory
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/converters/p5-Convert-BinHex.
```


----------



## talsamon (May 6, 2016)

I would say:
`rm -rf /usr/ports/*`
and  fetch a new portstree with `portsnap` or `cvs` or `svn`, how you like.


----------



## cesjr (May 7, 2016)

Thanks your suggestion , I will consider about it , but I think it is a little difficult ,because this server is servicing our production environment with a lot of services , may be rebuilt a new one and transfer configuration file will be a better way.


----------

